# Can someone help me gathering drivers for my Dell?



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Feb 2, 2019)

*Before commenting, read this:*
I recieved a lot of feedback from people, with various different options. These are the plans I have:
-Google some information about the hardware that's installed.
-Mail Dell asking if they can send the correct drivers.
-Try out various other drivers listed on the page if I do not recieve the drivers from Dell.

If that doesn't work, I will install Ubuntu, just to be done with this endless discussion. Ubuntu can easily install these drivere via Terminal, but I also recieved backlash from people telling me to install Windows 7. For the record, *installing Windows 7 does not fix any driver issues, in fact, it doesn't fix anything at all*. It came with Windows XP from the factory, and that's what I'm trying to do here. That's how restoration works.

*I will try my best to give updates through my busy days. If people come here to start endless discussions about OS'es, please leave. Once these issues have been fixed with the laptop, a post edit will be made for future reference and the thread will be locked to avoid further frustration.
Alright, gonna give these updates soon!
-Trash_BDC*



(old post)
So I recently decided to restore an old Dell my family has. It had a ton of virusses and some private stuff, so I took that off. I then tried my best to find a proper Windows XP Professional iso in Dutch and Service Pack 3 (which I didn't find but it has to do) but I just can't find any of the drivers after that.
I never backed them up, thinking they weren't required.
This is all I could find: https://www.dell.com/support/home/nl/nl/nlbsdt1/product-support/product/latitude-d630/drivers

If someone can help me searching some sound drivers, network drivers, screen drivers (the screen resolution is not correct and doesnt go any higher) and some other drivers that I probably need for my Dell Latitude D630, then feel free to help me!


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Feb 2, 2019)

Wow. There are so many downloads on the page you linked.
Doesn't any of those two fit for the graphics chip?




 

You could also start a live Linux and run
sudo lspci
to get exact hardware description for searching on other places than Dell.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Feb 2, 2019)

KleinesSinchen said:


> Wow. There are so many downloads on the page you linked.
> Doesn't any of those two fit for the graphics chip?
> 
> View attachment 156846
> ...


I should do that, I can't find my way through anything on the laptop. Hell, I even tried installing Ubuntu, and even that crashed in 2 nanoseconds.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



KleinesSinchen said:


> Wow. There are so many downloads on the page you linked.
> Doesn't any of those two fit for the graphics chip?
> 
> View attachment 156846
> ...


Also, where can I get a live Linux? I've never used it before, it should look like a command prompt, isn't it?


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Feb 2, 2019)

Live Linux not necessary command line only. Easiest is normally Ubuntu. But it crashes for you...

Which version did you try? Maybe an older version works better. Try Ubuntu Mate 16.04.5, 32-bit version. (Hopefully the hotlink works - else search for it)

There are a ton of Live Linux distributions. Just search for "Debian Live" or "Fedora Live" or "Knoppix"

I think a useful package is missing in standard Ubuntu images. Connect the laptop with ethernet cable if possible (WiFi sometimes makes trouble). If your live Linux boots and you have internet connection try:
sudo apt install hwinfo #(For the case the package is missing)
sudo hwinfo --short
This gives a nice overview over the hardware. Or if you want the full version (that is *VERBOSE!!*):
hwinfo > ~/Desktop/hardware.txt  #Open the file hardware.txt in a text editor.

The hwinfo program takes a while. You can also specify certain hardware parts like
hwinfo --gfxcard ä use the --help option for more information


----------



## Lacius (Feb 2, 2019)

You should not use Windows XP. It no longer receives security updates and is full of known vulnerabilities that are actively exploited by malware. You should instead install one of the following:

Windows 7 (not recommended, since it will stop receiving security updates itself in early 2020)
Windows 8.1 (not recommended, since it will stop receiving security updates in 2023)
Windows 10 (it _should_ be compatible with the Latitude D630 as long as your BIOS is up to date, but it might be sluggish)
Linux (perhaps an easy-to-install lightweight distro like Lubuntu 64-bit)


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Feb 2, 2019)

Lacius said:


> You should not use Windows XP. It no longer receives security updates and is full of known vulnerabilities that are actively exploited by malware.


I know, but the plan was to restore it to a functional state.



Lacius said:


> Windows 10 (it _should_ be compatible with the Latitude D630 as long as your BIOS is up to date, but it might be sluggish)
> Linux (perhaps an easy-to-install lightweight distro like Lubuntu 64-bit)




I once tried Windows 10 with only 3.5GB of RAM (while 8GB was installed but could not be activated), it couldn't even handle Edge and it wouldn't let me install Chrome. Again, Linux is kinda choppy for this laptop, it crashed on 16.04 and then the ISO never started up again, and all it displayed is an error code in hex values. Really unfortunate, since Ubuntu was my plan A, but it might be now my plan C.


----------



## Lacius (Feb 2, 2019)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> I once tried Windows 10 with only 3.5GB of RAM (while 8GB was installed but could not be activated), it couldn't even handle Edge and it wouldn't let me install Chrome. Again, Linux is kinda choppy for this laptop, it crashed on 16.04 and then the ISO never started up again, and all it displayed is an error code in hex values. Really unfortunate, since Ubuntu was my plan A, but it might be now my plan C.


Have you tried installing Lubuntu 18.04 using the alternate installer? If I were you, I'd visit this link, download lubuntu-18.04-alternate-amd64.iso, create a bootable USB stick with it, and try it with the computer.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Feb 2, 2019)

Lacius said:


> I'd visit this link, download lubuntu-18.04-alternate-amd64.iso, create a bootable USB stick with it, and try it with the computer.


Sorry, this is a 32-bit laptop, it has no amd64.  I'm trying to make now a Lubuntu 16.04 live USB.


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Feb 2, 2019)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> Sorry, this is a 32-bit laptop, it has no amd64.  I'm trying to make now a Lubuntu 16.04 live USB.


Try a 32-bit version first. The laptop is old. Searching for Dell Latitude D630 gave me this processor:
Intel Core 2 Duo T7250 / 2 GHz
According to the Intel page it has 64-bit. Try running hwinfo --short. Then you will exactly know what is inside the machine.


----------



## Lacius (Feb 2, 2019)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> Sorry, this is a 32-bit laptop, it has no amd64.  I'm trying to make now a Lubuntu 16.04 live USB.





KleinesSinchen said:


> Try a 32-bit version first. The laptop is old. Searching for Dell Latitude D630 gave me this processor:
> Intel Core 2 Duo T7250 / 2 GHz
> According to the Intel page it has 64-bit. Try running hwinfo --short. Then you will exactly know what is inside the machine.


The laptop should support 64-bit Lubuntu, and Lubuntu is dropping support for 32-bit with the next LTS release (as are all of the official Ubuntu flavors). So, I recommended the 64-bit version of Lubuntu.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Feb 2, 2019)

Lacius said:


> The laptop should support 64-bit Lubuntu, and Lubuntu is dropping support for 32-bit with the next LTS release (as are all of the official Ubuntu flavors). So, I recommended the 64-bit version of Lubuntu.


I'll try the 64-bit release maybe later. It finally loaded Lubuntu. Turns out it didn't crash, but since I first was using a DVD+RW with 4x speed, it was stuck on that hex screen for so long, I thought it crashed. Now I'll follow some of the stuff KleinesSinchen just mentioned so we can get the hardware description.


----------



## Lacius (Feb 2, 2019)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> I'll try the 64-bit release maybe later. It finally loaded Lubuntu. Turns out it didn't crash, but since I first was using a DVD+RW with 4x speed, it was stuck on that hex screen for so long, I thought it crashed. Now I'll follow some of the stuff KleinesSinchen just mentioned so we can get the hardware description.


32-bit Lubuntu isn't recommended for the same reason Windows 7 and Windows 8.1 aren't recommended: You will lose security support with 32-bit Lubuntu in 2021.


----------



## SonicMC (Feb 2, 2019)

https://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/04/product-support/product/latitude-d630/drivers

Shows a bunch of drivers for me.


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Feb 2, 2019)

Lacius said:


> The laptop should support 64-bit Lubuntu, and Lubuntu is dropping support for 32-bit with the next LTS release (as are all of the official Ubuntu flavors). So, I recommended the 64-bit version of Lubuntu.


Because I’ve encountered various errors with 64-bit Linux on early 64-bit machines in the past, I suggested the 32-bit variant. This eliminates a possible cause of failure. I don’t see a problem with *testing* the laptop with a 32-bit version first. Dropped support in the future has zero impact on that.

Of course, if it works, 64-bit is the *MUCH* better alternative for permanent use.


Lacius said:


> 32-bit Lubuntu isn't recommended for the same reason Windows 7 and Windows 8.1 aren't recommended: You will lose security support with 32-bit Lubuntu in 2021.


Is this one of these "Only the main Ubuntu gets five years support" -problems? I don't use Ubuntu on productive systems and don't know about their life cycles.


----------



## smf (Feb 2, 2019)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> Sorry, this is a 32-bit laptop, it has no amd64.  I'm trying to make now a Lubuntu 16.04 live USB.



I had the inspiron equivalent of that model and ran windows vista x64 on it. I may have upgraded it to windows 8 as well, it was a long time ago.

I'm posting this from my old beat up xps m1530 running windows 10 1809 x64. It has a core 2 duo t9300 (2.50ghz) and 4gb of ram. I can't remember if I used edge on here, but I'm using chrome.

about:version says

Google Chrome 71.0.3578.98 (Official Build) (64-bit) (cohort: Stable)
Revision 15234034d19b85dcd9a03b164ae89d04145d8368-refs/branch-heads/[email protected]{#897}

Both your machine and mine can be upgraded to 8gb of ram, although I'm not sure if it's worth the money.

Sometimes I wish it had an ssd, but it's pretty usable considering how old it is.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Feb 2, 2019)

Finally started up and performed the command. This is everything that's listed.



However, the weird thing is that Windows XP and even Ubuntu has no wireless internet options, despite before the C: drive format, it could connect effordlessly. There's even a switch on the back that enables, disables and can open a list of wifi connections. Even connecting via LAN doesn't work! Did formatting kill internet connectivity?


----------



## Lacius (Feb 2, 2019)

KleinesSinchen said:


> Is this one of these "Only the main Ubuntu gets five years support" -problems? I don't use Ubuntu on productive systems and don't know about their life cycles.


Lubuntu is a lightweight Ubuntu flavor that receives three years of support (for the LTS version).


----------



## smf (Feb 2, 2019)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> Did formatting kill internet connectivity?



It'll be a driver issue. I'd make sure the bios is updated, go into the bios setup and restore defaults and then grab the windows 10 1809 x64 iso and install it.

Even if wifi doesn't work, the on board ethernet should. If neither work, then you can try the vista x64 drivers from dell (I'd probably start with ethernet first).


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Feb 2, 2019)

smf said:


> It'll be a driver issue. I'd make sure the bios is updated, go into the bios setup and restore defaults and then grab the windows 10 1809 x64 iso and install it.
> 
> Even if wifi doesn't work, the on board ethernet should.


The current BIOS is A15, the site I mentioned has A17. Guess it was useful for something!


----------



## smf (Feb 2, 2019)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> The current BIOS is A15, the site I mentioned has A17. Guess it was useful for something!



I'm actually using sound drivers from dell, even though they aren't specifically listed for windows 10. They are the only ones I found where speakers and internal microphone work properly, because they need to be configured for each model & dell is the only place where you can get ones with the correct configuration.

I tend to let windows update find as much as possible, then install something driver booster & perfect updater to let me know if I'm out of date on anything. I don't usually let it install though, I google around until I find the manufacturer hosting it or somewhere like station-drivers

I'm just using generic touch pad drivers, but at some point I want to get the (ALPS I think) proper drivers so I can get gestures. But finding the correct ones that work reliably has been a pain in the past. Get the wrong one and after moving the mouse pointer round for a while, it just starts beeping as you move the pointer (like you get when a buffer overflows) and it stops moving.

It's a bit of a pain running a modern os on a machine older than 10 years, but it works well enough. It certainly seems just as fast web browsing as it did when I originally had it.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Feb 2, 2019)

Flashing the new BIOS didn't do much to be honest. All the settings for Wifi and wifi switches are turned on so all I really need are the correct drivers.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 2, 2019)

If you are content to stick with windows XP I might point you at
http://driverpacks.net/

Used to use them all the time for setting up new machines but between windows update/inbuilt linux/custom installs via nlite/it only being a select few old machines with a specific task I already keep drivers for/... I have not needed them much of late.

Bit brute force really but downloads are not that bad and still easier than slapping legacy websites hard enough that they work.


----------



## Lacius (Feb 2, 2019)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> Flashing the new BIOS didn't do much to be honest. All the settings for Wifi and wifi switches are turned on so all I really need are the correct drivers.


Which operating system are you using where you have Wi-Fi issues?


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Feb 2, 2019)

Lacius said:


> Which operating system are you using where you have Wi-Fi issues?


Basicly all of them (even Ubuntu), but Windows XP is where it's at.


----------



## Lacius (Feb 2, 2019)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> Basicly all of them (even Ubuntu), but Windows XP is where it's at.


What does your Device Manager look like on Windows XP?

On Unbuntu/Lubuntu, did you allow it to install third-party drivers?


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Feb 2, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> If you are content to stick with windows XP I might point you at
> http://driverpacks.net/
> 
> Used to use them all the time for setting up new machines but between windows update/inbuilt linux/custom installs via nlite/it only being a select few old machines with a specific task I already keep drivers for/... I have not needed them much of late.
> ...


So I downloaded a WLAN driver. So I just copy it to the required folder? I forgot the location.


----------



## Lacius (Feb 2, 2019)

While it's not perfect, you might want to run Driver Magician or something like it. It might point you in the right direction.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 2, 2019)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> So I downloaded a WLAN driver. So I just copy it to the required folder? I forgot the location.


There should be a program that takes the packs, selects what it needs and installs it http://driverpacks.net/applications/driverpacks-base/10.06

Failing that you have the big boy methods
Go in control panel to whatever the equivalent of device manager is. Those things without drivers will have a yellow ! on them. Find the wifi one (you might have to check a few) and get its vendor ID and product ID (VID and PID)
If it is a card then 
https://www.pcilookup.com/
https://pci-ids.ucw.cz/
https://devicehunt.com/

The latter should also do USB, but there are USB ones for it.

Once you have those in the comments for a given website some kind soul will tend to link drivers of some form but if not it is a better thing to search for.


----------



## Captain_N (Feb 2, 2019)

In windows xp you can view the device ID strings by viewing the properties of the device whether its unknown or not. Be careful of those drive tools they usually contain adware.

You try the driver for this device

Intel 3945 WLAN (802.11a/g) mini Card
That laptop either has an intel wifi card/ aeros or broadcom card

That laptop will also run windows 7 good aswell.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Feb 2, 2019)

Captain_N said:


> In windows xp you can view the device ID strings by viewing the properties of the device whether its unknown or not. Be careful of those drive tools they usually contain adware.
> 
> You try the driver for this device
> 
> ...


Yeah, the laptop was actually build for Windows Vista, as it had a Vista Buisness OEM on the back with 2 symbols having a smurge over it.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Feb 2, 2019)

Idk how, but probably by installing that new BIOS, there is now a driver for the "Dell Wireless WLAN Card".
I did everything. I opened the application, I even found what FAST6191 was talking about with the yellow '!' (about 9 drivers are missing), but even the correct drivers cannot be installed.

I officially can call myself a noob in restoring a laptop.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Feb 2, 2019)

blahblah said:


> Just chuck it. Core 2 Duo era hardware is worthless & unusable.
> 
> Failing that, install Windows 7 and use it until end of support.


Listen, I know that you're trying to help, but I'm a XP-boy. This is how the laptop came from the manufacture and that's what my mission is, restoring. I'm *not installing Windows 7 *and if I have to, I will install Ubuntu.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Feb 2, 2019)

blahblah said:


> Well, don't ask for help if you aren't going to follow it.


I'm just following steps from the ones that will help me with Windows XP, because restoration stuff. Finishing it off with an OS that will die in 1 year anyway is not how you fix something like this, as specially when you look at the title of the post.


----------



## Captain_N (Feb 2, 2019)

blahblah said:


> Just chuck it. Core 2 Duo era hardware is worthless & unusable.
> 
> Failing that, install Windows 7 and use it until end of support.



Core 2 dou aint worthless. You can still do all the normal web browsing.  One of my servers is a core 2 duo so still not worthless.


----------



## Captain_N (Feb 2, 2019)

Dont matter if an os is not supported by its creator any longer. There is no rule that says you have to stop using it after a certain amount of time... For those noobs that have to stay current its always an issue, but then again they are the walking brain dead. They only want new new new, like a zombie wanting brains.....


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 2, 2019)

XP is perfectly serviceable for OP's use case, there is no reason to overburden the hardware if it's just for Web browsing and there is no point in trying to teach old dogs new tricks with Ubuntu, especially considering the fact that Ubuntu sucks and Mint is better in every way. Personally I would download all the drivers from the support page, note down the sets that worked, nuke it and re-do it again. Time consuming, sure, but guaranteed to work. Alternatively go with @FAST6191's suggestion, but I consider applications like these to be unnecessary bloatware - you can just as easily look up device ID's from the device manager itself.


----------



## blahblah (Feb 2, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> XP is perfectly serviceable for OP's use case, there is no reason to overburden the hardware if it's just for Web browsing and there is no point in trying to teach old dogs new tricks with Ubuntu, especially considering the fact that Ubuntu sucks and Mint is better in every way. Personally I would download all the drivers from the support page, note down the sets that worked, nuke it and re-do it again. Time consuming, sure, but guaranteed to work. Alternatively go with @FAST6191's suggestion, but I consider applications like these to be unnecessary bloatware - you can just as easily look up device ID's from the device manager itself.



If the machine is going to touch the internet, XP is not appropriate. There are numerous unpatched, zero user interaction RCE exploits.


----------



## Captain_N (Feb 2, 2019)

blahblah said:


> Yeah, except that you won't get security updates anymore. So it'll be vuln city - drive by infections and the like.



That is true. The OP is not using it as a primary machine. Id like to see someone try to get in my xp machines and find nothing.


----------



## nightweb (Feb 2, 2019)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> So I recently decided to restore an old Dell my family has. It had a ton of virusses and some private stuff, so I took that off. I then tried my best to find a proper Windows XP Professional iso in Dutch and Service Pack 3 (which I didn't find but it has to do) but I just can't find any of the drivers after that.
> I never backed them up, thinking they weren't required.
> This is all I could find: https://www.dell.com/support/home/nl/nl/nlbsdt1/product-support/product/latitude-d630/drivers
> 
> If someone can help me searching some sound drivers, network drivers, screen drivers (the screen resolution is not correct and doesnt go any higher) and some other drivers that I probably need for my Dell Latitude D630, then feel free to help me!



While it is inadvisable to continue to use Windows XP I have one of these for running old games and they are really reliable, I can also tell you that it runs window 7 fine. I don't know your computer literacy level or what configuration your laptop is in (it come in configurable, with ram,wireless, 3g card all as available options) so will try to keep this simple and general for you.

Now you mention you want to run Windows XP and that's your Plan so, if you do and you lost all your drivers like I have many times you want to first install Windows XP, get that up and running, then one of the first things with these machines is that the WiFi can be turned off even though it's turned on, strange I know, you need to press Fn+F2 you should see "Network Controller" in device manager. Run a Program called "SkyDriverXP" it is a great little program I have used for many years and it has all the drivers for the different configurations this laptop came in (in fact I've found it has all but the most exotic hardware made before aprox. 2011). If you run it it should install all the missing driver thought the graphics ones might be a little old. just make sure your Wireless is "plugged in" (turned on in software Fn+F2) or else the driver might not be installed.



hope that helps you an sorry but I'm  doing these from memory and might be a little off please forgive me


----------



## Wombo Combo (Feb 2, 2019)

Find the .cab file for the model of the dell and use it to install all the drivers at once.
https://www.dell.com/support/articl...s-for-enterprise-client-os-deployment?lang=en


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Feb 3, 2019)

As if I didn't knew XP died.  That's sort of the idea here.

Imagine if I'm a PC-collector and I bought a old Windows 2000 PC. I delete the hard drive and start fresh. Do I collect information about the PC to fully restore it, or do I just install a lightweight OS and let it be done with?
Fully restoring is how restoration works.


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Feb 3, 2019)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> Finally started up and performed the command. This is everything that's listed.
> However, the weird thing is that Windows XP and even Ubuntu has no wireless internet options, despite before the C: drive format, it could connect effordlessly. There's even a switch on the back that enables, disables and can open a list of wifi connections. Even connecting via LAN doesn't work! Did formatting kill internet connectivity?


Ouch. Your screenshot hurts my eyes. Just run the commands like this
sudo lspci >> ~/Desktop/output.txt
and upload the text file. Much easier to read and much smaller.

Your WiFi chip may need additional drivers for Linux (more or less automatic for Ubuntu once connected with another network interface). See here and here. The wired interface should normally work out of the box. If not it may be a little tricky.

Reading only partially the many replies (that also go a little off-topic) I would say running legacy Windows is not a good idea *for a connected computer*. In addition to the security problems there is missing support for newer software *(browsers)* which leads to loss of functionality. While it is possible _somehow,_ I agree on that with @Foxi4  , it's not worth the effort when other OS offer more security, more functionality and less work.

If you have time and interest for this, try multiple Windows and Linux versions and see which works best for you. On newer Windows (at least wired) network should work out of the box and in general less additional drivers are needed. Now that you know you have BCM4312 WiFi you can download the Windows driver for it. Automatic driver download applications are somewhat dubious in my opinion.

The thing with energy efficiency and slowness… *I can’t agree on that.* Laptops do not need _that_ much energy (they can run on batteries after all) and if a system is not on 24/7 but only when needed, this has not much impact comparing to producing a new computer. Judging if a computer is fast enough for an area of application is up to the owner. Throwing away a system that still has an area of application is *waste*.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Feb 3, 2019)

KleinesSinchen said:


> Ouch. Your screenshot hurts my eyes. Just run the commands like this
> sudo lspci >> ~/Desktop/output.txt
> and upload the text file. Much easier to read and much smaller.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I think I'll use Ubuntu or any other OS as a plan C, to avoid further discussion into which OS I should pick.

As Foxi4 already mentioned, I should also find and note drivers that work. I will also output the log onto my desktop so my camera doesn't *ruin the show*.
It's gonna be a bussy day today!


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Feb 3, 2019)

TheRealNGB said:


> also the program Driver Booster will automatically find, download, and install missing or out of date drivers, easy!


Doesn't that require an internet connection?


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Feb 3, 2019)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> Doesn't that require an internet connection?


Obviously yes. So if you want to use such a driver downloader program (I dislike them) download and install the network driver(s) yourself and use the automatic program afterwards.
*Broadcom BCM4312* is your WiFi


----------



## slaphappygamer (Feb 3, 2019)

ive brought back a dell too. its an inspiron 600m. its got xp sp2 and runs fine. found all the drivers on dells site too. i just cant surf the web, but this laptop is for the kids to jack around with. also i put mame on it. the romset i have is old and they  like this 32bit version of mame i have. also, also, i recently put in the bluetooth module for this laptop. im using a magic mouse with this. the steves would both be happy. restore it as if were 1998. have you tried to use the "service tag" number to get the drivers? thats what i did


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Feb 3, 2019)

Anyway, here's the output TXT. I have a bussy day today, so I can't do much about the computer.



Spoiler: output.txt



00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 0c)
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (primary) (rev 0c)
00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (secondary) (rev 0c)
00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)
00:1a.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)
00:1a.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)
00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)
00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (rev 02)
00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)
00:1d.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)
00:1d.2 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)
00:1d.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)
00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f2)
00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HM (ICH8M) LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)
00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801HM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) IDE Controller (rev 02)
00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801HM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) SATA Controller [IDE mode] (rev 02)
00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)
03:01.0 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. Cardbus bridge (rev 21)
03:01.4 FireWire (IEEE 1394): O2 Micro, Inc. Firewire (IEEE 1394) (rev 02)
09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5755M Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02)
0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 3, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> [driverpacks.net]. Alternatively go with @FAST6191's suggestion, but I consider applications like these to be unnecessary bloatware - you can just as easily look up device ID's from the device manager itself.



While I would agree most automated driver scanners/installers for windows are scarcely a level above malware, if not outright malware or borderline scams, then back when I was using it driverpacks.net's stuff pretty much did "what if windows update was actually good", albeit with local libraries of drivers (which I typically kept on my USB drive of wonder so any bloat was mine*).

*I say that but these were usually just the 200KB of necessary and up to date drivers for each whole family*50 or so families, as opposed to the three chances to try your luck 30 meg installer for outdated drivers some laptop vendors would want you to download, and then have to try to extricate yourself from their handy dandy wireless manager program which was worse than XP's already less than ideal wireless management**, and would usually decide to gobble an additional 15-20 megs of RAM (of the maybe 1024 you might have been rocking there at that point in time). Never mind if you had to do this without another machine with working internet to download from.

**actually open call for anybody to tell me an occasion where the vendor wireless was better than XP's, outside of stuff you could easily achieve with a wireless signal strength mapping program.

I see the thread has moved on considerably since I left yesterday so I will probably be back with other replies but I will leave it there for now.


----------



## smf (Feb 3, 2019)

KleinesSinchen said:


> Windows 32-Bit _can_ use PAE and more than 4GB.



Only XP to Windows 7, it's no longer supported in Windows 10.

https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/desktop/Memory/physical-address-extension

But then if you have more than 4gb and are running Windows 10 then you should run 64 bit as generally 64 bit code is faster than 32 bit because it has more registers.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 3, 2019)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> So I recently decided to restore an old Dell my family has. It had a ton of virusses and some private stuff, so I took that off. I then tried my best to find a proper Windows XP Professional iso in Dutch and Service Pack 3 (which I didn't find but it has to do) but I just can't find any of the drivers after that.
> I never backed them up, thinking they weren't required.
> This is all I could find: https://www.dell.com/support/home/nl/nl/nlbsdt1/product-support/product/latitude-d630/drivers
> 
> If someone can help me searching some sound drivers, network drivers, screen drivers (the screen resolution is not correct and doesnt go any higher) and some other drivers that I probably need for my Dell Latitude D630, then feel free to help me!



You should contact your Dell with your old Dell information and they would send you the correct drivers. Since your dell was very old obviously then you should buy a new one.

Or just clean HD drive and format a brand new windows XP ISO and Service Pack 3. However, why Windows XP ? It is no good anymore. Again, buy a new PC then.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 3, 2019)

Wow we do seem rather bitter and pissy about someone just wanting to have a bit of fun with some old hardware.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 3, 2019)

Since the thread has gone horribly off-topic, I'm nuking *all* the posts that are not related to *finding drivers for this XP-based machine* and I will continue to do so going forward, this has gone on long enough. If you have no intention of helping the OP do what he intends to do with his machine, you have no business posting here - it's his machine.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Feb 4, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> Since the thread has gone horribly off-topic, I'm nuking *all* the posts that are not related to *finding drivers for this XP-based machine* and I will continue to do so going forward, this has gone on long enough.



About bloody time. I also have a 1TB harddrive that I can use for Ubuntu if my Wii doesn't like it. So Windows XP is for sure now going on the laptop itself!



FAST6191 said:


> Wow we do seem rather bitter and pissy about someone just wanting to have a bit of fun with some old hardware.



HOLY SHIT SAME, I should've said that way earlier.


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Feb 4, 2019)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> About bloody time. I also have a 1TB harddrive that I can use for Ubuntu if my Wii doesn't like it. So Windows XP is for sure now going on the laptop itself!


*You made yourself clear and you're right.* One warning about legacy OS is okay. But the endless discussion was not helpful.

Okay:

For starting you should download and install these drivers from the Dell page:

Intel GM965 Express Chipset Family, v.6.14.10.5076, A07  *(graphics)*

Broadcom 57XX Gigabit Integrated Controller, 59XX 10/100 Ethernet Controller, v.v10.15.01, A00 *(Ethernet)*

Intel Mobile Chipset Driver *(chipset)*

Dell Wireless 1350/1450/1370/1470 WLAN MiniPCI Card, Wireless 1350 WLAN PC Card, Wireless (US) WLAN Card, Wireless 1490 Dual-Band WLAN MiniCard, Wireless 1390 WLAN ExpressCard, Wireless 1390/1500/1505 WLAN mini Card Driver *(WiFi)*
Then have a look at the device manager if there are any missing drivers or if still generic drivers are used (or something still does not work).

Yes, I know the long name for the WiFi driver does not contain anything like Broadcom or BCM. This is confusing. But I downloaded it an found this inside the large file:




It should be the correct driver (sorry for the mouse pointer in the screenshot)

Edit:
These two sites claim to have the correct WiFi driver as well. Trustworthy? No idea.


----------



## GothicIII (Feb 6, 2019)

Holy cow. How did this get so messy here?
You have two choices:

Install any linux you want.
Pro: Except wifi (broadcom has partly very bad support on linux. Atheros chipsets work best), the hardware compatibility and efficiency on this platform is top notch and
you'll get support for years.
Con: If it doesn't work out of the box you need to fiddle around (e.g. acpi standards are broken on older computers and you would need to experiment with grub parameters to boot).
ALSA will take care of sound and for video the intel-video package should suffice.

Install any windows you like.
I would suggest to stick with winxp and don't go online with that so security will be a non-issue. Windows 7 or later are very ressource intensive so those will run very slowly on that hardware and working with the laptop will be tedious.


For the driver issues I recommend AIDA64 to get the name of the hardware (lspci on linux does the same) and just use google to search for the device id + vendor id + winversion to get your drivers.
Use device-manager (execute devmgmt.msc) to get the device and vendor id. (double click yellow question mark->Details->HardwareID)
For example an intel 630 video card will look like this:
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_591B&REV_04
Googling "VEN 8086 DEV 591B windows 7 x86" will yield results.

They're mostly hosted on softpedia or equivalent hardware sites.
Sadly support from companies like dell etc. is pretty much non-existent for older hardware.

Rule of the thumb: Extract all zipped packages and/or setup.exe files to get the needed *.inf files instead of executing them. Together with the *.inf there is always a *.cat file. Look into its properties to check the digital signature. If it is from microsoft you are good to go and the driver is valid and not tampered with any kind of virus.
To install the drivers use Device-Manager and go to the yellow question mark, check the device id and point the right .inf to it (double click->drivers->update driver).

Very old computers might be x86_64 compatible because of the builtin CPU but might not address more than 4GB of RAM because of mainboard limitations. Another problem is the lack of 64bit compatible drivers.
My advice would be to stick with 32bit because 64bit will consume more RAM (due to higher address space and larger variables) and the speed benefits will be negliable -if there are any- due to the old hardware.


----------



## kuwanger (Feb 6, 2019)

If you want another alternative automated driver installer and don't mind d/ling 17.1GB, there's Snappy Driver Installer.  Personally, I've never used it but PhilsComputerLab which does a lot of retro Youtube videos vouches for it.

One thing I'd throw out is that for XP you might need more than just WiFi drivers.  You'll also need the actual wifi management software since that wasn't a standard part of Windows until Vista or 7, and at least some hardware has it as separate thing.

PS - I actually have a Dell Vostro 1510 I bought from a garage sale which is setup to dual boot XP and Ubuntu.  IIRC, beyond using Dell's site for most the drivers, I don't recall have much trouble getting the hardware working.  Now, Windows 10 and opengl acceleration on another laptop, that was a whole other thing. :/


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 6, 2019)

kuwanger said:


> If you want another alternative automated driver installer and don't mind d/ling 17.1GB, there's Snappy Driver Installer.  Personally, I've never used it but PhilsComputerLab which does a lot of retro Youtube videos vouches for it.
> 
> One thing I'd throw out is that for XP you might need more than just WiFi drivers.  You'll also need the actual wifi management software since that wasn't a standard part of Windows until Vista or 7, and at least some hardware has it as separate thing.
> 
> PS - I actually have a Dell Vostro 1510 I bought from a garage sale which is setup to dual boot XP and Ubuntu.  IIRC, beyond using Dell's site for most the drivers, I don't recall have much trouble getting the hardware working.  Now, Windows 10 and opengl acceleration on another laptop, that was a whole other thing. :/


I'm pretty sure XP shipped with Wireless Zero Configuration, although it's sometimes disabled.


----------



## kuwanger (Feb 6, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> I'm pretty sure XP shipped with Wireless Zero Configuration, although it's sometimes disabled.



Ah, I stand corrected.  Apparently for WZC "there was no Wireless LAN API in Windows XP for developers to create wireless client programs and manage profiles and connections", so perhaps that's why my WiFI on XP had third party software.  In any case, they replaced WZC with "Native WiFi" (clever name) in Vista which may be why I was confused on the point. :/


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 6, 2019)

kuwanger said:


> Ah, I stand corrected.  Apparently for WZC "there was no Wireless LAN API in Windows XP for developers to create wireless client programs and manage profiles and connections", so perhaps that's why my WiFI on XP had third party software.  In any case, they replaced WZC with "Native WiFi" (clever name) in Vista which may be why I was confused on the point. :/


This was common practice at the time, WZC was very barebones. Normally the drivers themselves came bundled with a third-party manager, much like it's done with audio drivers to this day.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Feb 7, 2019)

Sorry that I didn't reply in a while. I've been busy with an HDD, but I've been reading the _*ahem*_, *more usefull comments *for sure. This weekend I could probably try these methods, and I'll find the correct drivers from the Dell page that KleinesSinchen listed as well.


----------



## Mythical (Feb 7, 2019)

I'd use windows 10 ltsb 2019 if you could. It's a Windows 10 Version without all the extra crap like cortona and preinstalled apps


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 7, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> This was common practice at the time, WZC was very barebones. Normally the drivers themselves came bundled with a third-party manager, much like it's done with audio drivers to this day.


While stock XP wireless was less than ideal (it wanted dual entry of passwords, order preferences were fiddly) I am still not sure I ever saw a third party program offer anything it could not handle, other than one having a wireless mapping function built in but anybody could download a program and do that if they really needed it.
For the average person that changed their router every few years, maybe took their laptop to a friend's house, library, work or coffee shop, and did not have too many exotic setups (though even then it could handle most corporate style logins and just about do different static IPs for given networks) then it was perfectly fine.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 7, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> While stock XP wireless was less than ideal (it wanted dual entry of passwords, order preferences were fiddly) I am still not sure I ever saw a third party program offer anything it could not handle, other than one having a wireless mapping function built in but anybody could download a program and do that if they really needed it.
> For the average person that changed their router every few years, maybe took their laptop to a friend's house, library, work or coffee shop, and did not have too many exotic setups (though even then it could handle most corporate style logins and just about do different static IPs for given networks) then it was perfectly fine.


I remember it either working significantly better than the "dedicated" solution, in which case I used it instead of the custom one, or "not at all". It could certainly go wild on you, but it was very light, so I was a fan when it worked.


----------



## lembi2001 (Feb 7, 2019)

For drivers I always turn to DriverPacks

drp.su allows you to download an offline DriverPack which can be run against the machine and/or an online version which only downloads compatible drivers.

Used it for years and never had an issue


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Mar 30, 2019)

Wow, 2 months later and I didn't really do anything.
So I quit this driver research for a while, because everyone got pissy over me messing with something old. For the record, *Windows 8.1 is my main laptop, let me do what I want*.
I'm going to take the risk of bringing this post back, and I set up a list of things I can try while scrolling back on the comments that are actually helpful. Unfortunatly, Dell doesn't has a contact email, only a phone number.

I first tried DriverPacks offline, and while 4 drivers were installed, the wifi card just refused to install, even in safe mode.
I yet have to try Snappy Driver Installer, SkyDriverXP and Driver Magician, with Ubuntu being my last option. I saw some drivers can be installed via the terminal, but yet again, *the wifi card*!

I'll give updates today on how everything goes.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Mar 30, 2019)

So after weeks of trouble and with 1/3 of the comments being deleted, *almost everything on here is fully functional again!*






The only drivers that just refused to install any driver installer are the wifi card (using Ethernet in that screen) and the speakers. Besides that, the laptop is fully functional!

(in other words, the IDT High Definition Audio CODEC and the Dell Wireless 1395 WLAN Mini-Card didn't install)


----------



## slaphappygamer (Mar 30, 2019)

Was this the wireless driver you tried? I’ve had trouble with the WiFi card from my old 600m too. So I know your struggle.


----------



## Roamin64 (Mar 30, 2019)

The first thing to do when you want to install drivers is to correctly identify each device. You should find the hardware ID from device manager on all the hardware that has a ! in front. Once you have the correct ID of a device , using google you can easily identify what type of hardware and who the manufacturer is, along with model number. For example , looking at a common device in device manager , I find its ID which is :  PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1539&SUBSYS_15391849&REV_03  , now pasting this in google you'll easily find out that it's a Intel I211 Gigabit network adapter. Of course this is very new hardware and finding drivers for windows 10 will be easy, but the same principle applies to old hardware.   Once you have its ID and found the model/manufacturer,  then the hunt begins to find that specific driver. You should start with the laptop manufacturer's product page if it still exists, next the hardware's manufacturer, then look at the laptop's manufacturer similar products like a more recent version of the model that could still use older hardware. Last you'd look at random driver identifier sites that offer packs.  Sometimes driver packs will list all the hardware the drivers support in the like of : VEN_8086&DEV_1539 .  Sometimes you have to find a very close driver , and force the use of that driver (an example of this is a chineese 360 wireless controller receiver that is not automatically installed by windows because of mismatching IDs, but the driver is good).  If you know a bit more what you are doing , you can simply add the ID in the driver's .INF file.

Overall, get ID , use it to identify model and manufacturer , hunt the drivers.  If you have any ID that you cannot find , then post them here and we can help search them.

Here's a tutorial on how to get IDs , scroll down to : *Open the Device Manager – Windows XP

https://dellwindowsreinstallationguide.com/checking-hardware-ids-in-the-device-manager/*


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Mar 30, 2019)

slaphappygamer said:


> Was this the wireless driver you tried? I’ve had trouble with the WiFi card from my old 600m too. So I know your struggle.


Wasn't compatible with XP, but I ended up finding a similar driver that does work. It wasn't listed as "compatible" and the connection light on the side doesn't work, but at this point who even gives 2 fucks about that.

One driver left, which is listed as *Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)*


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Mar 30, 2019)

The device ID is HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_8384&DEV_76A0&SUBSYS_102801F9&REV_1002\4&8F2C18F&0&0001 and when I Googled it, various results came up. I already installed 2 incorrect drivers, and I don't know what else I should try to install.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 30, 2019)

Hello.

Sorry but as you say the thread is a little "unclear" because Win10/7/8 et. "agitation".

Did you try this for the Wireless Card ?

https://www.dell.com/support/home/at/de/atbsdt1/drivers/driversdetails?driverid=k3h48

Please excuse if i overread it i don´t want to be a meddler.

Your Sound Card could be a Sigmatel R171789.
Have you found/install a Mobile Chipset Driver ?

Thank you


----------



## Roamin64 (Mar 30, 2019)

I believe these drivers should work : https://www.dell.com/support/home/ca/en/cabsdt1/drivers/driversdetails?driverid=r214451

I opened the .inf and there's definitly HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_8384&DEV_76A0&SUBSYS_102801F9 in there.  If the installer doesn't work for some reason , you can always manually select the drivers and point it to that extracted file and it should locate them.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Mar 30, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Sorry but as you say the thread is a little "unclear" because Win10/7/8 et. "agitation".


 That's why this is my first and last post in the computer section; nobody can get to an agreement or a proper fix to a point a mod has to watch the thread.



alexander1970 said:


> Did you try this for the Wireless Card ?
> 
> https://www.dell.com/support/home/at/de/atbsdt1/drivers/driversdetails?driverid=k3h48
> 
> Please excuse if i overread it i don´t want to be a meddler.


Yeah, you just overread a little bit, I don't blame you. Just found out the light _does_ work, but it has other functions than I thought. Idk why Dell never listed the D630, it works fine.



alexander1970 said:


> Your Sound Card could be a Sigmatel R171789.
> Have you found/install a Mobile Chipset Driver ?


About that, I remember some Realteck drivers being installed on the laptop, and Realteck did come up as first result. Even I don't know at this point what kind of sound card this even is. I'll try to install and keep the ones that do function.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 31, 2019)

Hello.

Thank you for your reply and feedback.
Is your primary goal reached that you can use/work with your hardware with Windows XP ?

A thought crossed my mind:

I have an similar case with an Fujitsu Esprimo P1510 PC Tower.
It has Windows 7 home on it and  i want Windows XP.
I tried

- Windows XP SP2 retail
- Windows XP SP3 retail + OEM from an HP/Compaq PC
- a Windows "All in one"   (don´t ask !)

None of them worked,i got blue screens again and again.
The Fujitsu had a "special" BIOS and i looked over,searched the Internet and found one little entry that i changed.
And then all Windows XP Install  CDs worked.Driver search was not so difficult as by yours.The PC has an MSI Board with Intel H55 Chipset and major sound/network chip(s) on it.The Fujitsu Desk Update Application helped me also a lot,but also complaining about "Windows XP is not supported".

Sometimes the PC manufacturer maybe don´t "want" another OS on his Device (maybe to avoid chore Support requests).


Good luck and have fun with your Windows XPed PC/Laptop.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Mar 31, 2019)

So the audio driver successfully installed, so I guess we're all done now (thank god)
I want to thank everyone who actually helped me,  as in leading me to a fix, and there's not much left to do then installing the software I want to have installed on here!

Alright, I'm out.


----------

